# Ziggy's tail



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I was really happy to see Ziggy grow out two of his side tail feathers! He looks better and better everyday! I'm hoping the rest will soon follow!

Here is the before:












And the after-it's still not a tail but looks much better!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Looking good  Spike has one middle tail feather right now all yellow. I hope this one lasts.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

It may not be a tail yet but its still looking pretty good


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Whoo!! Go Ziggy!   He'll have a handsome tail in no time at all.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Yeah, it is looking much neater.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Ziggy's tail will soon be making him look hansomer than he already is  

His tail looks so much tidier now


----------

